# 30 vs 40 vs 50 yr warranty



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in the NW where it rains alot...and got bids for 30,40,50 yr . Ultimately HOW long will these composite roofs really last?
Yes I understand the 50 is supposed to be asthetically pleaseing which i really dont care but will the 50yr really last 10 yrs longer than 40 or even 20 yrs longer than the 30? 
what really does the warranty mean?
THANKS!!!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

ststst said:


> I'm in the NW where it rains alot...and got bids for 30,40,50 yr . Ultimately HOW long will these composite roofs really last?
> Yes I understand the 50 is supposed to be asthetically pleaseing which i really dont care but will the 50yr really last 10 yrs longer than 40 or even 20 yrs longer than the 30?
> what really does the warranty mean?
> THANKS!!!


 
What are prices of each?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I've seen tooooo many with fabric showing well before any of their 1/2 stated warranty. So, on my house, I used 50 year and expect 25-30 years life. 
You can do the rest of the math yourself.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

My predominantly installed shingles are the 30 Year Architectural Shingles from Tamko, using their Heritage Series.

I can honestly say that the same version of shingles, which formerly were classified as a 25 Year Warranty, have been in place now for between 17-19 years.

The ones that had the proper continuous Ridge Ventilation installed still look like they are less than 1-2 years old.

The ones where the home Owners did NOT choose to accept the proper ventilation look their age, and then some.

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Like Ed, My oldest laminates are barely pushing 20 years yet so, actually, no one really knows yet. 
So far they still look great, 25 yr, 30 yr, 40 yr and 50 yr. 

Most are on steep slope roofs and that really adds to the life of any roof so that kind of skews the curve a bit. 
Like Ed says it all depends on the installation. A roof put on wrong is not going to last as long as one put on properly. In installation as well as material, you get what you pay for. Cheaper is not better in the long run.


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> What are prices of each?


price difference (from the quote) is ~$300 more for 40yr & $550 more for 50yr.


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess i want to know if it is worth paying more for 10 - 20 yrs if it only gonna give me say 5 - 10 yr only? 

Does it really last for the stated year?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

ststst said:


> price difference (from the quote) is ~$300 more for 40yr & $550 more for 50yr.


If the price difference is only $ 550.00, then do the math.

That works out to only $ 27.50 per year for the additional 20 years.

Sounds like a No-Brainer to me.

Ed


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

ststst said:


> price difference (from the quote) is ~$300 more for 40yr & $550 more for 50yr.


So what are the total dollars for each option? 

I'm trying to figure out their pricing strategy; they already know how long their roofs will really last and how many people will be making warranty claims, so they know already know the odds.


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> If the price difference is only $ 550.00, then do the math.
> 
> That works out to only $ 27.50 per year for the additional 20 years.
> 
> ...


i can do the math but if it gonna last the same as the 30 then why spend it? if it only gonna last 10 yr more then why spend 250 more?


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> So what are the total dollars for each option?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out their pricing strategy; they already know how long their roofs will really last and how many people will be making warranty claims, so they know already know the odds.


30yr = $5495
40yr = $5795
50yr = $6019


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> My predominantly installed shingles are the 30 Year Architectural Shingles from Tamko, using their Heritage Series.
> 
> I can honestly say that the same version of shingles, which formerly were classified as a 25 Year Warranty, have been in place now for between 17-19 years.
> 
> ...


*This is the key ingredient right here in my previous post.*





ststst said:


> i can do the math but if it gonna last the same as the 30 then why spend it?
> *if it only gonna last 10 yr more then why spend 250 more?*


*Even if 10 years more were the proper amount of additional years, that works out to only $25.00 per year, or $2.085 per month.* 


*If the job is done correctly, the shingles WILL have their proper life cycle.*

*Properly also means addressing the Intake Ventilation as well as the Exhaust Ventilation.*

*Now, figure it out, which one will provide the lowest cost cycle per month or per year for only a measly few extra hundred bucks.*

Ed


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*Assuming this is just the cost of materials*
*30yr = $5495 = $180/yr of life*
*40yr = $5795 = $145/yr of life*
*50yr = $6019 = $120/yr of life*

*So, best deal for you seems to be the 50 yr.*

*But, if hardly anyone makes warranty claims (even if they find the contract after so many years) the best deal for the company is to use the lowest quality shingle for the highest price, let's say, 90% of the time, and this percentage is adjusted slightly up or down depending on business conditions. *
*In the unlikely event that they are caught they can say it was a factory mixup (oops!).*

*What you might do is get several bids and plot the dollars/yr of life along a line. If there is a cluster in the middle, this is probably the true cost/yr of life for shingles.*
*E.g., *
*x xxx x*
*$0 $100 $200 $300*

*(turns out I can't plot this line, so imagine the first x is over 100, the next three are over 200 and the last x is over 300).*


*So for 30 yr shingles, company A comes in at $100/yr of life, company B at $300/yr of life, and three others are all clustered around $150 to $200/yr of life. *
*So company A is importing shingles from somewhere and company B is gouging. The rest are all bidding on the same job.*


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

---------x----x-x-x--------x
0-----$100-----$200-----$300

That works.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dot_plot_(statistics)


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> *This is the key ingredient right here in my previous post.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK OK... THANK YOU ED!!! 
If i put that measly few hundred bucks in an IRA @ 6% for 20 yrs it'd become $1820. BUt then - who's to say i'll get 6%??? who's to say if i'd get 20 yrs more? ANYWAY..I get your point and as you say - key is proper installation & ventillation for the ultimate durations in the shingles.

THANKS!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

ststst said:


> *If i put that measly few hundred bucks in an IRA @ 6% for 20 yrs it'd become $1820. *


$567 x [1.06^(20)] = $1820?


----------



## ststst (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> $567 x [1.06^(20)] = $1820?


   amorted monthly for 20 yrs.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The difference in a 25 yr and 30/35 yr, nothing for the most part, just a sales plot.
Difference in a 25,30,35 yr and a 40 yr, improvement = not just a sales plot.
Difference between a 40yr and 50 yr/life, minimal, more than just a sales plot but not much.

Fields should be, 25 yr, 40 yr, life time.


----------

